# New Catfish



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Hey guys! Whats up? I just got these fish for my 29g; they're emerald green cory cats (Brochis Splendens, not a true corydoras-you can tell by the dorsal ray count). I really like them, very fun to watch! Kinda big too, these guys are rounder than the corydoras species, and they can get up to 4 inches long or so. Anyways, heres a pic I snapped of one of em:



Two of my Emerald Cats:


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Very cute! I like 'em!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice new additions!!


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Nice colors on them guys!!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

nice fish, but im color blind, and that green color is one of the ones i have a hard time making out, so i never got into them, but im sure they are gorgeous


----------

